# cayenne 6 pot vs vw/audi 6pot



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

are these part numbers the same caliper ?
vw/audi
Left caliper 7L6 615 123Q 
Right Caliper 7L6 615 124Q.
porsche cayenne
Part#
955 351 422 22 
955 351 421 22 
from what i understand its the same caliper just the porsche decal and the paint?
can someone let me know please. thanks


----------



## DaveB1970 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: cayenne 6 pot vs vw/audi 6pot (FastAndFurious)*

Even the smallest black annodised porsche calipers have bigger different pistons than the Q7/Touarag Calipers.
The Q7 calipers are the ones used on the ECS kit, dont use Porsche calipers on the Mk4 platform - pedal is awful


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: cayenne 6 pot vs vw/audi 6pot (DaveB1970)*

Thanks for the heads up, i think im going to see if i can find some used calipers first, if not i will just buy some new ones 
so far i got the adapters in and i will be using 334x32 R32 rotors.









Does anyone know what kind of brake lines to use with the Q7/toureg 6 pot calipers?


----------



## DCMS371 (Jul 24, 2008)

Guys that have B6/B7 S4s are upgrading to Cayenne brakes because of the value they provide for the price.
However, the B6/7 S4 probably weighs a crapload more than a MkIV and may not be the right ones for it.
Guys that have Cayenne calipers love them FWIW.


----------

